# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  عدنا مع ميميوه

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين حبايبي عدت والعود احمد 
وجبت اليكم صور ميمي وهي بالمريول وشنطتها مثل ما طلبتوا 
وسوينا معاها لقاء بعد ما داومت في المدرسه 
هادي ميمي وهادي سوالفها 
اترككم معاها
لحظة وصولها الى بيتنا اليوم للظرف ما جابوها بيتنا 


وهادي صورتها بشنطتها قبل لا نبدأ اللقاء 




كيف حالش وي المدرسه؟
زينه

وش رايش في المدرسه؟
مو حليوه يقعدوا يرسموا بالصبغ في الطوافه والفصل مو حليوه المعلمه اتقول الينا انقلعوا

وش علموكم؟
ما تعلمنا المعلمة شي بس اتعلمنا شوي قراءة ورياضيات

بينما اني اكتب هي قالت ...يلا ابسرعه لا  :weird: 



اتكلمي عن المدرسه؟
مو حليوه مخربشين الطيفان والبنات يرموا في فصلي الوصخ 

ندمتي لأنش رحتي المدرسه؟
لا

لاوية ما ندمتي؟
ما امبى اندم

بتصيري شاطره والا كسلانه؟
باصير شاطره

انتين في المدرسه وش اتحسي وضعش؟
ما احسه حاجه

وش علموكم اليوم في الرياضيات ؟
ما علمونا شي بس تصنيف ويخلوا نص البنات مو مجموعتي يسحبوا خيط واخذوا ميمي الثانية وهي تلعب وياهم ويحطوا الصفران وي الصفران والحمران والحمران الا اني ما خذوني 

بينما اني اكتب قالت ميميوه ..عمتي تكتبي واجد اسكت وبعدش تكتبي :toung: 

انزين اتحسي المعلمه تشرح عدل؟
لا 
كيف ما تشرح عدل؟
اقول اليها معلمه متى بنروح البيت خلتنا 6 حصص واتعور الراس وش اتسوي ما اتعيد علينا عشان نفهمه ونعرفه يمكن ننساه

قولي اليها عيدي؟
ما اتعيد
تمبانا نطلع على طول البيت 

اندليتي المقصف؟
اي
وش تشتري الش؟
جلكسي بس لأن امي ما عطتني الا ريال
طبعا ما اتروح الا وشنطة الأكل معبية بعد

تساريحيش في المدرسه حليوه والا لا؟
حليوه 
وش رايش في المريول؟
مريولين مو مريول ما يخلونا نلبس فساتين على كيفهم كل شي

يعجبوش البنات الي هناك؟
تذكري يوم انسجل هادي البنية الي لابسه طوق صارت كل يوم تلبس طوق ما يعصبوا عليها عادي ما يقولوا شي للبنات الي يلبسوا طوق

عجبتش قوانين المدرسه؟
اي 

وش اتقولي الى شبكة الناصرة ؟
شكرا وش اقول اليهم بعد
يلا بسرعه باقووم .............وقامت مستعجله 
بس انتبهنا الى شي الا وهو ..انظروا بالأسفل 
هاهاهاهاهاها





بصراحه ما قدرت اقرر هل هو اهمال في مرت اخويي 
والا عجلة في ميميوه 
هاهاهاا

ان شاء الله يكون لقائنا خفيف دم عليكم

----------


## اللامع

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*أحسن شي الصوره الأخيرة* 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*تعليـقاروعه* 
***** 
*فنتظار ميمي منجديد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هههه 
هلا باللامع وينك مختفي  يا ولد اختي


ميميوه وسوالفها بعد 

شكرا لزيارتنا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههههههههههه حلوه 
ميميوه وسوالفها الي ماتخلص 
ولا عاد يلا بسرعه ههه 
يسلمو عمووه ع الطرح 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## شفايف وردية

هذه ميمو تقتل بنت حمي 
تجنن صح الجهال مره حليوين 
الله يخليك ويحفظك الى اهلك ياميمي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*هههههههه حمآس كل المقآبله بس آخر صوره هههههه  ..*

*يالله تنتبه إيآ الأيآم  ،*

*تسلمي عفآف على المقآبله ..~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*وننتظر مقآبلآت غير للقميله :)*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> هههههههههههه حلوه 
> انتي احلى يا عمري
> ميميوه وسوالفها الي ماتخلص 
> اي والله
> ولا عاد يلا بسرعه ههه 
> اتريها مستعجله تبي اتطلع اليها اكل من شنطة الأكل
> يسلمو عمووه ع الطرح 
> بانتظار جديدكـ 
> 
> تحياتيـ ...



مشكوره غناتي عالمرور اللطيف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> هذه ميمو تقتل بنت حمي 
> اي والله 
> تجنن صح الجهال مره حليوين 
> الله يرزقش غناتي
> الله يخليك ويحفظك الى اهلك ياميمي
> يا رب



مشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور الحلو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *مرآإحب ،*
> *مرحبتين* 
> *هههههههه حمآس كل المقآبله بس آخر صوره هههههه  ..*
> * اقولش هي وجهه لما انتبهت ان الصروال عليها فعلا نظرات ..مختلعه مو مستوعبه* 
> *يالله تنتبه إيآ الأيآم  ،*
> *اي لأنها تلبس لحالها وما انتبهت من العجله* 
> *تسلمي عفآف على المقآبله ..~*
> *العفو غناتي* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*
> ...



مشكوره على مرورش الرائع

----------


## آهات حنونه

هههههههه
عادي الجهال دوم مستعجلين.....
بنتي السنه رايحه الروضه قبل الوقت بساعه تجلس من النوم ويالله بسرعه وبسرعه

خايفه يجي السواق وهي ماخلصت وتوقف على الباب تنتظر ههههه(كانك خرجتي عن الموضوع)

ماشاء الله عليها ..بس احس شنطتها ثقيله عليها

الله يوفقها انشاء الله’’’’’

أجمل تحيه مني لكــ...

----------


## نور الهدى

هههههههههههههههه 


احلى شي اخر صورة ههههههههههههههه 



الله يخليها لاهلها يا رب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خوش لقاء* 
*الله يخليها ميمي ويوفقها ان شاء الله* 

*بس الا ذبحني ضحك أخر صوره* 

*يعطيك العافيه عفاف على اللقاء الحلو* 
*وعساك على القوه يارب*

----------


## نبراس،،،

مقابله بريييئه الله يخليهاا لأهلهاا ياارب
مشكووره عفاف الهدى 
تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير

----------


## أموله

هههههههههه الله يخليها  ويحميها نشآلله 

يسلمووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جميع على مروركم هنا

مع ميمي وسوالفها

----------


## ليلاس

يا حليلها خفيفة دم

ربي يخليها و يحميها لأهلها يا ربـــــــــــــ

تسلمي غنااااااتي عفاااااااف ع المقابلة الحلوة

يعطييييييك العااااافية

و في انتظار المميز القادم ,,)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش ليلاس 
مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياغناتييييي تجنننننن
الله يخليها ويستر عليها
احسها ذكيه ماشاءالله
بس ذبحتني من الضحك هههه
عفاف ميمي اسمها مريم لو ميمي؟
لقاء حلو...
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
اعطيها بوسه من عندي هههه
دمتي بود...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ياغناتييييي تجنننننن
> الله يخليها ويستر عليها
> يا رب
> احسها ذكيه ماشاءالله
> ذكائها هو الي مغربلنا..هاهاها
> بس ذبحتني من الضحك هههه
> اي والله غصب تضحكي لما تسمعي سوالفها
> عفاف ميمي اسمها مريم لو ميمي؟
> اسمها مريم بس كل مريم عندنا في العيلة انسميها ميمي..
> ...



مشكوره غناتي لأحلى مرور 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*احسها مسكينة انصدمت من المدرسة ههههههههههه*
*اخذت فيها مقلب*
*بس تجننننننننن هداوي بقوة بقوة تذبح*
*ماشاء الله*
*الله يوفقها يارب وتبلغوا في عرووس*
*ودكتورة يارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموع غناتي 

مشكوره عالمرور الحلو 
والله يوفقش في دراستش

----------


## ward roza <3

طرح موفق عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقة غناتي 
ومأجوره

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*مقابلة رائعة 
تسلمي على الطرح
موفقين جميعا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمش 
مشكورة عالمرور

----------


## ward roza <3

خيه متى المقابلة الجديدة ؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشغولين 
مع برنامج الفتيات الي ميمي عضوه فيه 
راح اسوي معاها لقاء ان شاء الله نهاية الرنامج

----------

